# Planer/shaper



## catskinner (Apr 3, 2015)

Would this planer be good to scrape ways.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 3, 2015)

I sincerely hope your tongue was in your cheek, That's a planer/shaper tool setting gauge.  You set the sliding part horizontal surface the distance above a baseline,  take the gauge to the  shaper and using that set distance, adjust the tool to cut at that dimension.


----------



## catskinner (Apr 3, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I sincerely hope your tongue was in your cheek, That's a planer/shaper tool setting gauge.  You set the sliding part horizontal surface the distance above a baseline,  take the gauge to the  shaper and using that set distance, adjust the tool to cut at that dimension.


    No I am not familiar with that tool and was asking about would it do that operation. Some of have not been in this industry for many years as others have. That tool is for sale so I was wondering about it. I wouldn't be posting some nonsense on here. Just wanting a question answered, I guess I'm a grumpy old man and don't like being treated like a dumb kid. Thank you for the information, I wont be buying that tool.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm another GROM (Grumpy Old etc) Sorry, I didn't intend to come of as I did.  Poor communication skills.


----------



## rgray (Apr 3, 2015)

You have some ways you need scraped?.. That type of scraping is done very differently from what most would imagine. 
I've never done it. But it is interesting to me. There are plenty of guys here that have and would help or point you in the right direction... 
Try a scraping in the search box. Type "metal scraping" in a google search. "metal scrap" comes up in the search also so you must pic through the web sites.


----------



## rgray (Apr 3, 2015)

This looks like a good place to start.  http://metalscraping.com/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2015)

catskinner said:


> Would this planer be good to scrape ways.



Hi Catskinner,
no sir, that is not a devise for scraping ways or anything else for that matter.
it is a tool that is used to measure the height of planer tooling. it is a useful devise and worthy of keeping.
it has other uses, for example you wished to mill a part to a certain rough dimension, 
you could set the height on the gauge to represent a cutting tool height or the work height as well as many other uses other's have found over the generations.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 4, 2015)

catskinner said:


> No I am not familiar with that tool and was asking about would it do that operation. Some of have not been in this industry for many years as others have. That tool is for sale so I was wondering about it. I wouldn't be posting some nonsense on here. Just wanting a question answered, I guess I'm a grumpy old man and don't like being treated like a dumb kid. Thank you for the information, I wont be buying that tool.





That is a old style measuring tool.  If I had one I use a height gage on a surface plate to set the finish height then slide the movable piece of the gage to the desired height.  Once set I would take it over to the planer or milling machine to check my progress bringing a large piece of stock down to size.   Nice fine


----------



## chips&more (Apr 4, 2015)

This is yet another tool that I have but can’t recall ever using in the last 50 years. Yes, there is the perfect tool for every job. But, I guess I must be substituting instead of trying to find that perfect tool in my piles of crap…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 4, 2015)

I can see this tool being used in a dirty environment.  After brushing the chips/shavings off the top of the table using this gage to set the final position.  Like you never seen one used in any of the shops I worked in.  I saw they are still available on a Google search.


----------



## catskinner (Apr 4, 2015)

rgray said:


> This looks like a good place to start.  http://metalscraping.com/


Ok thanks will check it out, just have a couple areas on my carriage and cross slide that have a little rust. I am "dipping" them in the electrolysis tank to start with hopefully that will take care of it. Just saw that tool and wondered about it.

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## partsproduction (May 5, 2015)

Catskinner, Your shaper and planer gage is a cadillac for sure, really nice color case hardening. If I didn't have one I'd be asking about it.


----------



## catskinner (May 5, 2015)

partsproduction said:


> Catskinner, Your shaper and planer gage is a cadillac for sure, really nice color case hardening. If I didn't have one I'd be asking about it.



I just saw it on ebay and wondered what it was for, it definitely was beautiful and if I'd had a use for it I'm sure I would have bought it.


----------

